# 2013 USC Creative A & B, and 10 pg writing sample feedback.



## Mighty (Dec 5, 2012)

If anyone want's to read my creative samples and provide some feedback, PM me your email address and I'll send them in PDFs. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mighty (Dec 8, 2012)

thehamm99 gave some really good feedback, thanx!


----------

